# 2022 TYM T264



## 03Blackbeauty (3 mo ago)

I just purchased a tym t264 tractor and so far love it my only complaint is when it is sitting at idle it is revving 1600 rpm. I have been a mechanic for several years this seems way to high to me? I called the dealer where i bought tractor and they couldn't tell me where the rpm's should be at idle. I wanna idle it down but not sure if they have it revving that high because of oil pressure reason or hydraulic system reason? Maybe someone here can tell me their thoughts? Love the forum btw!!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day 03Blackbeauty, welcome to the forum, did a check on a op's manual and doesn't show the engine idle revs, if the idle adjustment screw on the injection pump has a wire seal on it, you would void warranty if you touch it, as you would know, have you lifted the bonnet and checked if the throttle lever on the pump rests against the stop at idle.

Strange that the dealer couldn't enlighten you as to the idle rev range.


----------



## 03Blackbeauty (3 mo ago)

Hi and thank u for the reply the throttle lever is not resting on the stop. The idle adjustment just has 2 10mm nuts that lock the lever i don't see any wire seal on them other than black paint. I would love to idle it down but don't wanna hurt anything. Kinda discouraging that the dealer could not tell me i was even talking to service dept. Once again thank u for the reply!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I wonder if the dealer would send a tech out to adjust the throttle lever so it does land on the stop.


----------

